# Cyp reginae



## Wendy (Jun 20, 2017)

Here is the Cyp reginae that I bought from John M last fall. It got beat up in a pretty bad thunderstorm we had a couple days ago. One of the flowers was severely bruised and is done already and this one had a tear on it's dorsal. There's no pink anywhere on the flowers except for the spots inside the pouch. It was difficult getting a good photo as there is a large fern and a columbine in front of the Cyp. I'll be moving both of those to a better location this fall.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 20, 2017)

Lovely. Sorry about the weather damage.


----------



## abax (Jun 20, 2017)

Love that fat, white pouch. My Oriential Lilies got a beating
from a storm over the weekend. Kinda pisses you off,
doesn't it???!!!!


----------



## John M (Jun 21, 2017)

That's a really nice one, Wendy! Too bad about the damage. That was bad luck. Of course, it's a division of one of mine. I'll have a look tomorrow and see if I can figure out which of my plants is the same clone.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2017)

That is a sweet one, nonetheless.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 22, 2017)

nice one Wendy


----------

